# Innenlager Beef Cake



## Rider79 (21. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

hab ein Beef Cake von 2009. Was ist da für ein Innenlagerstandart verbaut?
Sieht nach Pressfit aus.

Danke für die Info.

Grüße


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. Mai 2012)

Nein, ist BB30.
Hast du auch eine FSA Kurbel drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rider79 (28. Mai 2012)

Ja. Habe jetzt festgestellt das auf der antriebseite das Lager krumm eingepresst worden wahr und ist jetzt kaputt.......


----------



## -MIK- (28. Mai 2012)

Wie soll dass denn krumm eingepresst werden? Dann würde die BB30 Achse auch nicht durch das Lager gehen, bzw. nur mit einem Vorschlaghammer....


----------



## Rider79 (28. Mai 2012)

Mann muß die Achse auch rausklopfen..... Hab das Lager nicht so eingepresst. Stell jetzt auf BSA um.


----------



## -MIK- (29. Mai 2012)

Naja, ich muss meine BSA Achse auch raus kloppen, die sitzt halt sehr stramm, soll ja auch kein Spiel haben. Wenn die Lager aber schief sind, geht die Achse imho a) nicht rein und selbst wenn b) sollte das Lager beim zusammen ziehen der Achse gerade gezogen werden...


----------



## Rider79 (29. Mai 2012)

Das Lager beim anziehen der Achse plan ziehen, das wird nicht funktionieren. Da müssen die Kräfte wesentlich höher sein. Stell jetzt sowieso um. Die Auswahl bei BSA Kurbeln sind einfach besser. Kann sowieso nicht verstehen warum es verschiedene Standards geben muss. Ist doch nur reine Geldmacherei. Das gleiche ist bei den Laufrädern.........


----------



## -MIK- (2. Juni 2012)

Ne Du, so viel Kraft braucht das nun auch nicht beim Einpressen der BB30 Lager. Ob das jetzt mit der Kurbel klappt will ich nicht in Stein meißeln aber als ich meine Lager getauscht hab, ging das butterweich. 

Seh ich ein bissel anders, mit dem BB30 wurde ein Standard vom Rennrad auf das MTB übertragen. Der Sinn: Viel steifer.


----------

